# Accurate .223 loads



## colt45sa (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a Ruger M77 in .223 topped with an older Tasco World Class 8-32x40 scope and a Timney trigger set at 14 oz. I would like it to shoot as tight a group as possible. The Hornady 55gr V-Max factory fodder shoots pretty good; under 1/2 min. I world like to try to do better with reloads, even though this is a factory barrelled gun. Would someone who shoots a Ruger care to share his pet .223 loads with me? :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Firstly, I don't own a Ruger. However, the more I reload, the more I realise that accuracy is more a function of case prep, making all the cases exactly the same, than finding the right powder, charge, and bullet weight combo. Don't miss-understand me--those things matter too, but my biggest gains have been from careful resizing all the same, trimming to the same length, and de-burring the flash hole the same on all cases. There are so many things that affect accuracy that it is difficult to say which will give you the biggest gains, but careful consistent case prep will greatly improve things for you.


----------



## colt45sa (Apr 19, 2008)

I have been a reloader for years and spend an inordinate amount of time prparing cases as to length, flash-hold sizing, and even to weighing cases. I also use cases fire formed to my chamber and neck size only. 
Now I need the critical stuff: powder brand and weight of charge, brand of bullet and weight, and primer. There are so many possible combinations that I thought I would ask for some pet loads as a starting point. I have about 100 cases prepped and sorted by brand and weight so I'm ready to start.
Give me your best shot ( no pun intended).
Dexter


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Well,

Here is my best shot!

50 gr Vmax
26gr h335
win brass
cci br primer

40 gr Vmax
26.6gr H335
win brass
cci br primer

These have been my pet loads in my DPMS for years and shoot very well. If I hold steady and no wind about 1/2 in most days but not always.

I also have loads for 40gr NBT, 52gr sierra hpbtm and 69 gr sierr hpbtm also but cant remember them off the top of my head.

Best of luck to ya!

Jaybic


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Colt,

If you are already getting 1/2 MOA as you suggested in the lead-off post, you are doing very well for the gun you have. You may end up putting a lot of effort out for very little gain. From this point going forward, it is primarily a matter of experimentation. The charge, bullet, etc from someone else's "pet load" is not likely to be the best thing for you gun. Also, IMO when you start getting down in the sub 1/2 MOA area, you are splitting hairs anyway.

Say that you shoot grpus of a .408, .435, and .396 with a specific load, then you shoot a different load and shoot groups of .393, .410, and .437. How do you which is better, or if there is even a real difference vs. pure random variation.

I guess what I am getting at is this: Unless you are shooting competition, you have already got all accuracy you are going to need. Go have some fun with it and be happy.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am not sure if I can add anything to the info you have already received. One thing I did that seemed to help my groups get smaller is I started using a RCBS Bench Rest Die Set with their Competition Seating Die. I do believe that the use of this die set has shaved some off of my group sizes.

As per your Ruger, sounds like you have a shooter. The last Ruger 77 I had in .223 yielded the best accuracy with 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips loaded with Hodgdon Benchmark. When I was really on my game it would print in the .3's to .4's, but most of the time it was a solid 1/2 MOA shooter.

Larry


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I shoot a ruger mini14 I custom built with a Shilen match barrel and Accurracy arms match trigger. With my reloads I shoot 1/4" to 1/2' groups using all the aforementioned case prep methods with 55 gr nosler ballistic tips at 3100 fps (can't tell you what powder and weight used as not at my bench at this moment) and have been pretty happy watching anything I put the crosshairs on get vaporized, so stopped there.

Seems your next step should be bullet seating depth. I'd load up a series beginning with 5 just touching the lands, the next 5 load at .005 off lands and so on, then head to the range to see if there is a definite sweet spot for overall length. Magazine length may prohibit you from loading to touch the lands for your 1st set, so start with an OAL just shy of magazine length making sure rounds feed smoothly with no hang-ups then go from there with deeper bullet seating till you find that sweet spot.

Good Luck!
Maximini14


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Ditto that post from I WantaBuggy. For a sporting rifle, 1/2 is marvelous. 
Below 0.50 inch gains come slowly. 
If you are intent, one question to ask is what have you done to your gun to improve it? The Mini14 mentioned in another post has been worked on. Perhaps you've done something similar; if not, that avenue is worth looking at, as is the kind of rest that you shoot from. (The BR guys shoot from very sophisticated rests and are using 2oz. triggers.)
I have some loads that are very accurate in my HBar, probably not in your M77. RL-15 at charge weights from 22.5 to 24.5 and bullet weights from 52grs. to 77grs. 24.5 and a 52 will shoot about what you are getting now - happened upon it by accident; usually that charge pushes the 75-77gr. bullets.
Pete


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

ruger mini 14 target rifle

2.200" oal (hornady reload manual)
55gr hornady spire points
25.5gr varget
win brass/lake city 04/ rem.
cci small rifles.
.450" group. personal best with those loads. havent done any more testing with those loads. happy enough where its at.


----------

